# Woodford Pocket Watches



## savage92 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Woodford Swiss quartz pocket watch on the way and would like to know if anyone has any info on the company. So far all I can find is that the brand is owned by Harrison Brothers & Howson. Are these watches simply another brand with the Woodford name stamped on it or do they actually have some hand in production?

Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A few years ago I owned a couple of Woodford wristwatches & a pocket watch, though it wasn`t mentioned on the watches all were made in China, nice but nothing special. On the other hand I remember years ago seeing a couple of their wristwatches which had Swiss ETA movements. These were identical to models sold under the Elysee brand so I think it`s safe to say Woodford aren`t directly involved in the production of the watches that bare their name.


----------



## savage92 (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay well it arrived and seems quite well made, it has a Ronda Swiss movement. I noticed that it has NF marked on the interior of the case, does this mean anything?


----------

